
How browsers work - olalonde
http://taligarsiel.com/Projects/howbrowserswork1.htm
======
v0x00d0x00
Better version:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowsers...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/)

~~~
paulirish
I worked with Tali for this version. We cleaned up a lot of small errors,
typos and improved readability. It's also since translated into Korean,
German, Spanish, Japanese, Portugese, Russian and Simplified Chinese.

------
cleverjake
A wonderful video version - <http://vimeo.com/44182484>

------
mapleoin
It would be really cool to have this in epub/mobi format...

------
nancyhua
This is great! It's almost a history and an explanation of the internet.

------
maskedinvader
this is amazing, thanks for posting this

